
What is the Monster? (2002) [pdf] - jpelecanos
http://www.ams.org/notices/200209/what-is.pdf
======
xelxebar
Oh! It's nice to see the monster group come prowling into my day unexpectedly.
I clicked hoping to read something enlightening by a group theorist, but five
hours in and no comments yet.

The sporadic simple groups are these things I've heard about but feel mostly
like mythical creatures to me. One day I'd love to have a nice, geometric
intuition for each, and it seems like this is slowly becoming possible for the
monster group!

Anyway, I'd love to hear any stories people have working with the sporadic
groups.

